# Reifenfreiheit Bergwerk Gemini



## T-Willy (12. September 2017)

Hallo Leute!
Ich bin gerade dabei, mein Bergwerk Gemini wieder zu reaktivieren,und habe mir 2 neue Schwalbe Nobby Nic in 2,35 Zoll
gekauft.
Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass der Rahmen die Reifenbreite generell locker mitmacht,nur an einer Stelle ,unten an der Schwinge,wo so ein bogenförmiges Teil mit eingeschweisst ist, stößt ein  Stollen des Reifens leicht an ...
Es sind so 1,5 Millimeter...
Jetzt hab ich mit überlegt,ob ich nicht mit dem Dremel  an dieser Stelle minimal Material abtrage,sodass der Reifen frei durchgeht.
Ich müsste so max.  2 mm über eine Länge von 5 mm abtragen.
Was meint ihr?Das dürfte m.M.n. eigentlich keine Stabilitätseinbusse zur Folge haben...ist echt minimal..


----------



## locationmaster (13. September 2017)

Am einfachsten wäre, schmalere Reifen aufzuziehen 

Kannst Du nicht ein Foto der Stelle hochladen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Willy (13. September 2017)

Ja ,werd mal morgen ein Bild machen....
Aber grundsätzlich würde ich schon gerne breiter als 2,1 er fahren,die waren bisher drauf.
Ich werd noch probieren,ob 2,25er gehen,aber die 2,35 hab ich halt jetzt schon da.


----------



## T-Willy (14. September 2017)

So,hab jetzt mal ein Foto gemacht....
Auf diesem Bild hab ich einen Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25 montiert, der fast schon schleift...hat ja kaum Profil der Gute.
In Fahrt wird es ja auch nicht besser.

Ich würde halt sehr gern den Rahmen weiterfahren, aber mit mind. 2,25er Reifen.
Ich bin der Meinung,dass man an der Kante schon ein wenig abtragen könnte,ohne die Stabilität negativ zu beeinflussen.Die Kante ergibt sich ja hauptsächlich
aus der Form des eingeschweissten bogenförmigen Teils.Bei der Entwicklung des Rahmens damals gab es halt 2,1 er Reifen,da störte die Kante noch nicht.
An allen anderen Stellen ist ja massig Platz!


----------



## locationmaster (14. September 2017)

Wenn es nur das Material des "bogenförmigen Teils" vor der Schweissnaht ist, hätte ich da wohl auch keine Bedenken. 
Sobald es aber die Schweissnaht selbst betrifft - Finger weg.


----------



## locationmaster (18. Oktober 2017)

Und ? Erfolgreich ?


----------



## splaybisa (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich werd noch probieren,ob 2,25er gehen,aber die 2,35 hab ich halt jetzt schon da.


----------

